
The Racism Treadmill - yasp
http://quillette.com/2018/05/14/the-racism-treadmill/
======
ardent_uno
Excellently written and conceived piece. So many good points, I implore
everyone reading this comment to actually read the article if they haven't
already.

Many people critical of modern progressivism's take on racial disparities are
not critical because of some racism of their own, but rather because they want
to see disproportionately impoverished minorities achieve success and view
progressive racial rhetoric as counterproductive to this end, regardless of
how well intentioned the rhetoric may be.

~~~
yasp
The author is a rising star.

------
sykh
It’s a very well written article and talks about an aspect of racial
disparities that isn’t talked about much in the public sphere: culture. At
some point negative aspects of poverty culture in general and black poverty
culture specifically needs to addressed and talked about. The impediments
caused by negative cultural aspects are real. With regard to education, the
only real way to improve schools is to improve the culture toward learning.

------
EpicBlackCrayon
The article seems like veiled scientific racism to me, and some of the
author's points along with the people arguing about IQs in the comments seem
to lend some credence to that idea. I don't doubt that culture plays some role
in it all, but the author seems to skirt around the idea that Black Americans
may have this very distinct culture as a result of being at the bottom of
society for so long.

